# Husqvarna 10530SBE



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone replaced or know where to get info about replacing the axle bearing on my Husqvarna 10530SBE? Also, is replacing belts fairly simple to do with one person?

Where's the best and/or least expensive place to get replacement parts?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And the serial number is ???

10530 SBE (96193000400) - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (2006-05)
10530 SBE (96193000401) - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (2006-05)
10530 SBE (96193002000) - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (2006-08)
10530 SBE (96195000100) - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (2006-06)
10530 SBE (96195000101) - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (2006-06)
10530 SBE (96195000102) - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (2006-07)
10530 SBE (96195000103) - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (2006-08)


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> And the serial number is ???
> 
> 10530 SBE (96193000400) - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (2006-05)
> 10530 SBE (96193000401) - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (2006-05)
> ...


Serial # 071806M 000863
Product # 961950001 02


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Discharge Chute Base*

The little plastic lip the discharge chute rests on when attached to this base is coming off. I can purchase an entirely new base for $6.12+shipping, before I do that, are there any suggestions on a cheaper fix? 

I thought about trying my hand at plastic welding, but that would mean that I would have to buy a soldering iron.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I had the same issue with a 10527sbe I'm trying to bring back to life. I thought about mounting a piece of pvc in its place but when I saw the replacement cost I just bought a new one. If you're going to replace it with new, my advice is to remove the original before placing the order. The mounting hardware was rusted up pretty good on mine and needed to be replaced as well, unfortunately I didn't plan for it and ended up paying for shipping twice.


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

HJames said:


> I had the same issue with a 10527sbe I'm trying to bring back to life. I thought about mounting a piece of pvc in its place but when I saw the replacement cost I just bought a new one. If you're going to replace it with new, my advice is to remove the original before placing the order. The mounting hardware was rusted up pretty good on mine and needed to be replaced as well, unfortunately I didn't plan for it and ended up paying for shipping twice.


Yeah, I'm definitely leaning towards just buying a new one. Although the shipping through Jacks Small Engine is more than the price of the part. Which site do you typical purchase parts from? I've used Sears Parts Direct most recently.

Also, any thoughts on why the Chute Rotator Control might be a little stiff moving side to side? I looked up what it would cost to replace it and it's around $100 plus shipping.


----------

